# Furniture Grade Wood / Atlanta area



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

If any one on this forum living in or around the Atlanta area could you tell me where I can purchase some furniture grade wood...oak, cherry, maple..etc?

Thanks. :'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Wall Lumber is not to far from you  ( in NC. ) he will ship UPS...and it can be at your front door in a day or two...

http://www.walllumber.com/default.asp
http://www.walllumber.com/about.asp


==========


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.peachstatelumber.com/home.htm

Never been but a buddy shops there for his cabinet shop.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Bob and Peterson. I am off to spend my childrens inheritance.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Inheritance????????????????????????*



George II said:


> Thanks Bob and Peterson. I am off to spend my childrens inheritance.



Atta boy George. Spend it all.


----------

